# Compiling android



## Zachary Griffin (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm not sure where to ask this, but I wanted to know if it's possible to compile android roms/kernels on FreeBSD? I do it on Linux, but I'm wanting to switch up and try out FreeBSD. 

Thanks! 

PS: if this is in the wrong forum thread please move it.


----------

